# High free t3



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

Just had labs run and here they are

TSH. .01
Free t3. 6.1. Top range was 4.4

So any ideas why my TSH is so low and free t3 so high?

I'm on 2 grains of armour

Having sweats heart palps and hand shaking amount many other things.

Would appreciate any help


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lisa p said:


> Just had labs run and here they are
> 
> TSH. .01
> Free t3. 6.1. Top range was 4.4
> ...


It would seem you are on too much Armour. Has anything changed in our life that would affect your daily activity level?

What has your doctor commented?

And the most important question is....................did you take your Armour before your lab draw? The T3 peaks at about the 4 hour mark.

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

I never had that problem with the old Armour but I did with the new one w/the new filler. It Absorbs so much better and I really love it but I have learned to take mine after my blood draw on lab day. Not before as is my habit of 5:30 AM and getting blood draw around 9:30 AM. My doc and I freaked out.

How do you feel?


----------

